# New Crankset??



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 2003 TCR 1 alloy, and I'm thinking about changing it over to an Ultegra compact crankset. Are there any land mines I need to be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

There are no land mines that I know of. With my alloy frame, I used teflon tape over the threads of the bottom bracket to protect against creaking.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this going to need a 10sp chain? And will that work with my 9sp cassette?


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## spin2003 (Jun 29, 2004)

None, you'll be fine. You can use any external BB/matching crank from any manufacturer. Leave the chain alone.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. I could have sworn I read somewhere that I needed the 10 sp chain. Saved me some money.


----------

